
Play Pong for Hong Kong (https://www.pong4hongkong.com) - wonandonly
Greetings,<p>So I&#x27;ve been learning web development for the past few months, and with the current situation in Hong Kong, I thought it might be worthwhile to hack together something that helped the democratic cause.<p>So I created Pong4hongkong.com. Play a game of 3 against the AI and for every game won, the website contributes 5 cents towards various organisations that we&#x27;ve been in touch with such as the Hong Kong Free Press and Spark Alliance. To raise this money the website does run advertisements. Sorry, couldn&#x27;t find another way :(<p>I would greatly appreciate your guys try it out and give some feedback. Thank You.
======
oplav
I would look into a different ad provider. I'm getting redirected to sites
that are deemed potentially malicious by Chrome.

~~~
wonandonly
Will Do, Do you happen to know any other providers? appreciate for the advice.

------
president
As much as I support the cause, I would put the URL in your post description
rather than in the title lest you come off as looking scammy and desperate.

